# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  My new Vietnamese Blue Beauty

## Lupe

I wasn't planning on getting anything at the Omaha Reptile Breeders Expo but I stumbled across a guy selling a few VBB's and I just found myself coming back to look at the 4 babies he had. Ended up choosing this girl  :Very Happy:  She is about 20in. long and so cute it is hard to just let her be for now. I'm already getting stuff for an adult cage I'm so excited  :Razz: 

Still thinking of a name. Best idea so far is Nessie. The name popped up after my boyfriend swears he saw a "sea monster" in a farm pond we fish at. I am fairly sure it is just a big grass carp but he thinks its some monster fish.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Pics are horrible but it was the best I could do before she was put away.

----------


## llovelace

Cute  :Smile:

----------


## leper65

Congrats on the Beauty!

----------


## JLC

Beautiful!! Congrats!! VBB's are near the very top of my dream list of snakes to own someday!

----------


## alohareptiles

Great pick-up!!  I've always admired the VBB...I'm glad I've never seen one at a show or I would have done the same as you, but would have shot for a pair... LOL :Very Happy:

----------


## Sammy412

I have kept VBB's in the past.....IMO one of the most under-rated species.....fun to keep and absolutely beautiful!  Congrats :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## eracer

What's the 'nippyness factor' of Ratsnakes?  I think they're beautiful, but I'm just not into dealing with fast moving snakes that have bad attitudes - even if only some of the time.

Nessie's a beauty.

----------


## leper65

My Blue Beauty is pretty cage defensive, she doesn't enjoy coming out of her cage. She seems to be easier to get out if she's under a hide at first. If she's out and about in the cage then she stresses too much when I try to get her, so I usually wait.  She's about 6' long now so I use a hook to get her out now and once she's out she is usually fine. More handling on my part definately would have helped in that regard. I think Blue Beauties and most of the Asian Rat Snakes are a bit more defensive in general.  I have seen and handled ones that were as mellow as my corn snakes though, so regular handling is a must. They are fast too!

----------


## eracer

Thanks, leper65.  I think I'll get a couple of years with my slow, mellow BP under my belt before I tackle a Rat.  They sure are beautiful snakes, though.

----------


## SerpentesCiconii

They grow fast (My 2007 baby was almost 6 ft in a year, and he is now 10 ft. at 3.5 years old), so that adult cage will be needed soon. How big will the adult cage be? I hope you aren't easily intimidated  :Wink:

----------


## Lupe

I have kept myself from messing with her so far, its soo hard though  :Razz:  I want to start handling her nooww. She got a bit defensive when I had my boyfriend snap the pics but I didn't get bit. I did get bit today by a feisty garter snake while walking the trails xD I just coldn't help but grab him for a closer look since its been a long time since I have caught one. He was not happy lol.

My plans for her adult cage are 6ft long, 2 ft deep, and 3 ft high since from what I've watched of her she likes to climb. I'm also planning on making it so it slides open on the front for easier cleaning and what not. Luckily I have a ton of free lumber provided my my best friends mom's ex boyfriend  :Razz:  But I might go bigger if my dad will let me keep her cage in the living room instead of my room. Otherwise I need to keep it to where I can get it out when I move.

----------


## leper65

That should do nicely.  I think they make a nice display animal, mine is out all the time during the day unless she has just eaten or is nearing a shed. She loves to climb as well.

----------


## Lupe

She is out right now, sitting on her stick and on her plastic plant. She seems to like the plant that is made completely of plastic than the one that has fabric for leaves.
I'm cleaning up some more long branches for her to climb on, I just need to finish getting the bark off them. I need to do a little cutting and smoothing too but need to figure out how to clean them xD

----------


## MitsuMike

I can't see pics! boo

And as far as nippy goes. Go in there an get her! Both my Blues are like ball pythons. I can just go in there an grab them. No hissing, no biting no nothing. They are a bit worm like but seem to chill out after about 10 minutes of trying to roam around. Yea mine isn't even a year yet and he is pushing 4.5 feet long taking down medium mice every 3-5 days. Growing like a champ!

----------


## Lupe

I got her at the Omaha Reptile Breeders Expo from Star City Reptiles (Located in Lincoln). They guy's name was Bryan and was very nice  :Smile:  He had a beautiful pair of adult VBB's for $200 but I don't have the room or money to jump into and adult pair  :Razz: 

I do need to get more pics but she is still in the settling in period

----------


## MitsuMike

> I got her at the Omaha Reptile Breeders Expo from Star City Reptiles (Located in Lincoln). They guy's name was Bryan and was very nice  He had a beautiful pair of adult VBB's for $200 but I don't have the room or money to jump into and adult pair 
> 
> I do need to get more pics but she is still in the settling in period


Well I promise this is going to be one of your favorite snake.
Just last week I got woke up to a pinkie mouse crying, so I turned on the lights and found my 1 month old blue hanging from her branch with a pinkie in her mouth.  :ROFL: 

Oh and by the way the best way to clean new branches is soak them in bleach and them bake them at a LOW temp until dry.
I just used dowels from HD and made a jungle gym for both of mine for under 20 bucks.

----------


## Lupe

Free branches=win. The thing is these wont fit in my oven xD

Going over to my friends to pick up the wood today  :Smile:  So I can see what I have to work with and my dad and I can draw up some plans.

----------


## Lupe

She was sitting out in the open watching me clean so I snapped a few pics  :Smile: 




For some reason she will look like this when she is stretched out in the open. This is the second time I have seen her laying like this.

----------


## Lupe

Ok quick question. Where is a good site for a diy enclosure? I can't seem to find a good one xP

----------


## MitsuMike

> Ok quick question. Where is a good site for a diy enclosure? I can't seem to find a good one xP


I have a nice DIY. Ill post it up later, at work now. I can't see the pics b/c our our stupid software!!

----------

